# Storing PH meter



## bogwood (5 May 2010)

Im curious what others do, in this respect.
I have had mine for many years, and changed the calibration tip once.
I calibrate it frequently using 4 +7 calibration fluid i usually get off fleabay.
When not in use, i store it  with the sensor stood in water. I was told this stops it drying out and prolongs its life.!!!!!!


----------



## JamesC (5 May 2010)

pH probes should ideally be kept in a 4 Molar Potassium Chloride solution which can also be purchased of fleabay. Never store them in RO or DI water.

James


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (5 May 2010)

I was always told that letting a pH probe dry out would permanently damage it.

Why is it you aren't supposed to store them in RO of DI water? I always thought this was because the water would grow bugs. But if you changed the water regularly it would be ok? We tend to keep ours in the pH 4 calibration buffer in the lab.


----------



## dw1305 (5 May 2010)

Straight from the manual:


> A wet stored electrode allows an immediate use and a short response time, which is not true for dry stored ones. Unfortunately, the wet stored electrode is aging faster, because the process of aging (changing of the structure in the membrane) proceeds also in the case of non-use. Keeping electrodes wet should preferably be made in KCl solution (3M-4M). Most electrodes have a protective cap that can be filled with storage solution before placing.
> To store pH electrode dry you must first remove internal solution, rinse the electrode in DI/RO water, and let it dry.
> Note that you can't store dry combination electrodes and gel electrodes. In fact electrodes that can be stored dry are getting more and more rare. If electrode is stored wet, don't forget to cover fill hole to prohibit evaporation of reference fill solution. Gel type electrodes can be stored only wet, soaked in the KCl solution (3M-4M). Never store them in DI/RO water.



cheers Darrel


----------



## bogwood (6 May 2010)

Thank you all for the advice.  

Cheers
Alan


----------

